# Algae Experts: are you out there?



## RV Aquascapes (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm looking for anyone who has experimented with algae. I love the idea of certain types of algae covering my rocks in order to give them more color and make them come alive (in case you can't tell from my previous posts). Is there anyone out there who can speak with some level of certainty on the subject?


----------



## Midknight (Dec 12, 2009)

If you are talking about growing green hair algae, which is the most attractive form in my opinion, you will want to introduce it from another tank to ensure that when you start pumping in tons of light, that is the type of algae you get. You could try rubber-bands or fishing line to attach a clump to specific rocks, as people do with desirable mosses and such, and then "let there be light". The worst case scenario would be to start running your lights all day and end up with that hideous cyanobacteria that smothers everything, or one of the ugly ball-shaped algae that cover the gravel and never seem to leave.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How do you keep the green hair algae short like peach fuzz on the rocks though? That is the effect many members see when it first starts to grow, and other Members seeing pics try to get long term.


----------



## RV Aquascapes (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd wonder if the fuzzy stuff those members were talking about was actually COMB algae, which is what I have under my AquaClear T8's. It looks pretty cool when it flourishes (almost a mossy effect) and from what I've read, ranges in color from very dark green to maroon or deep purple. From what I've read, hair algae is long, stringy and almost looks like slime from a distance. I'd bet that the stuff Midknight is talking about is probably BEARD algae, and I'd definitely agree it's the most impressive looking. From photos and the chunks I've seen under the halides of my LFS, it almost looks like another form of plant growth. I'd LOVE to get that stuff growing on my rocks.


----------



## Midknight (Dec 12, 2009)

---RV is correct, it is beard algae, not hair algae - my mistake. I recall when I first got this stuff growing in my tanks. I can't be certain, but the timing seems to indicate that it is actually the stuff that moss balls are made of. I wish I knew all of the scientific names for these different aquatic plants, but, alas, I am not the algae expert you requested. I do recall adding a moss ball to my tank, having it crumble into a bunch of smaller chunks over time - I understand you're supposed to continually force it into a ball shape or this happens - and then the "beard algae" started growing on various surfaces. I had it growing on gravel, rocks, and even the filter intake. Some of my filter intakes still have this stuff on them, but it is more of a maroon color. It's almost impossible to scrape off too, tough stuff. I have seen tanks where it covered driftwood displays in a very becoming fashion. The more light it gets, the greener it seems to grow.


----------



## RV Aquascapes (Mar 19, 2013)

Oooo, where could I find some pictures of that?


----------

